# Trailer roof repair



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a FEMA trailer with the "canvas" roof. I think the materials is actually DPMS, but not sure exactly. The edge of the roof is "fish mouthing" releasing from the side of the trailer in short 2 or 3" sections, two or three times per side. Apparently the roofing wasn't actually captured under the trim piece there, rather caulked down to the top of it. 

Bottomline is I need some suggestions on process and materials to make this repair. I can do the work, I just need to know what to do and what to use. I am thinking 3M 5200 caulk and possibly a roofing type screw with a neoprene gasket. 

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I also have a fema trailer with a nylon like plastic roof that cracks along the edges. I bought a $50 gallon can of rubber roof repair liquid from Lone Star RV a few years ago and just paint it on the edges every year or so after cleaning the roof according to the instructions. No leaks yet.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks TEC. I think the roof is actually EPDM. Looks like canvas. Do you have a name for the product that you use?


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Most RV roofs are made by DICOR. You might find something in here that will repair it:
http://www.dicorproducts.com/catalog/roof-products/

Or call Channelview RV Supply for info: 281 452-7760


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I think we both have the canvas like roof you describe. I don't recall the exact name on the product I bought and it is stored in my trailer up in the woods. It is just a rubber roof paint in a gallon paint can. I assume any RV parts store would have it.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

You might try finding a roofing supply store that carries the 'tape caulk' -- will search for the official name of it. I found it at a store in Bryan to use on the seams of the roof of my daughters porch/sunroom. If you're familiar with the weather striping used to seal the seams on metal building roofs it seems to be the same caulk but has a heavy vinyl tape on top.

edit to add: I forgot to note it comes it 6" wide 50' rolls.

Edit again: Something like this. http://www.eternabond.com/RoofSeal-PLUS-p/rv-rsp.htm 
I was mistaken on the roll length. 25' vs. 50'
I think this will solve your problems.


----------



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

*Trailer Roof*

Most rvs have a TPO roofing material these days. I bought the TPO roofing material 2 foot longer and 1 foot wider than the roof area on my 5th wheel on ebay. I bought the glue and dicor sealant from lonestar rv. I also got the butal window glaze ( Tan tape sealer) from Ace Hardware. The Butal tape sealer is used between the siding and metal strips that screw over everything to hold it together. It took me a day and half to replace the existing roof for a total cost of $500. for materials. An rv repair place would be glad to do this for you for 4-6 thousand.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah, while looking at the Dicor site, I recognized the rolls of tape as the same "building tape" that is used between metal panel roofing. Due to the "fish mouth" effect on the edges, I was looking for something that would hold the roofing down to the side of the trailer. I think the tape will do that. The next step is to treat/clean and reseal it. I will be looking for the Dicor type products to get the best job the first time.


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

Eternabond works very good. Easy to use and will last a long time. I used it on my motorhome roof. Prepping is everything. Must be a good clean surface. Just follow the instructions. The problem with caulking is that you will have to inspect and add caulking every year. Use Eternabond one time and forget it.


----------

